# The Shadow Over Baratur: A D&D 4th Edition Adventure



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Baratur is a campaign setting of my own design. I wrote some background material and content over a year ago, and it is mostly centered around 3.5 Ed. books. However, I have recently begun delving into 4th Ed, and will accomodate the new rules as best I can as I go.

The main things I care about are:

1. Everyone has fun playing.
2. The game is played to a good degree of fairness with courtesy and respect towards all participants.
3. I am open to anyone offering their comments and ideas, as long as you are playing in the campaign. PM me when you want to get involved or if you have a rules comment or question, I'll add you character or your input after I read it over.
4. I will try to make most encounters include challenges appropriate to the characters involved, and place items and encounters to prove useful for the characters. There will be encounters where this may not be possible, or may not be obvious.
5. It is up to each player to keep track of their characters, inventory, and above all to play fair.
6. I will not tolerate cheating. If I suspect you are giving false statistics and dice rolls, I will test you and find out. At that point, I may find a creative way to put you in your place. We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.
7. For dice rolls, I'll tell the players when to roll, otherwise I'll roll for you. There are times when a DM can roll without the players knowing, but that's up to the DM to decide.
8. Any other rules may come up as we go. Keep in mind that I make rules to drive the game and the story, to make sure everyone is having fun, to ensure fairness. If you feel you are not being treated fairly, PM me and I'll be sure to correct the problem ASAP. :victory:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The road had not been traveled for some time.

 

There was a darkness over everything. Commerce and travel had long since stopped in this region. Despite the sun's light passing over the surrounding country, there were very few sounds to be heard from the trees and undergrowth. It was as if the entire wilderness had stopped breathless at the sight of life.

The road left two choices, proceed forward or turn back. To either side was forest, overgrown with years of abandonment from civilization.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes the warforged artificier had come this way looking for new adventures. He had expected some welcome, from bandits or traders, he did not care. The current signs before him left only uncertainty.

Heedless of his foreboding, Euridyes pressed on.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

The Warlock Jerek von Hectus was exploring where he intended to make his new home, what could be a better place then one where he could practice his black arts undisterbed then in the middle of a forest that no one would dare walk into. He saw a dirt patch and imagined what his bed would look like. He just started gathering leaves to make a soft mattress when he heard something wondering through the bush. Jerek took cover thinking the creature going through the bush was a tracker, looking for the escaped Necromancer. Jerek had not made many friends when his creations were let loose on the streets of Hushburg. But a Tracker would be silent, so this must have been some trader gone off track. So Jerek took off going to find the lost trader, and if he could, he would steal any or all worth while items from him.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes could feel eyes upon him. Proceeding carefully, he continued along the road. Then, he heard steps approaching. Drawing his mace, Euridyes stood silently and braced himself for whoever was coming, hoping he would get some answers as to why the region had grown so silent…

Mitchy, roll an intelligence check for Salvan. Add any bonuses for searching and detection.

Euridyes Dex Roll for hiding: 17 + 1 (ability mod) + no other modifier = 18
Salvan Int Roll for searching:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

This would be a good time to explain the pace of the game. This is how it works:

1. Once I have you in the campaign, you may post as many actions as your character can perform in one round of game time (six seconds). Add as much fluff as you want, make the details of your actions as extravagant as you like, just keep the NUMBER of actions legal. If you go over the limit, I may have to edit you post some to make it legal for the rules.

2. After you post your actions, I will get to them as soon as I can and post the next round of actions for the NPCs and monsters, as well as any other events in the game world (Baratur in this case) that may directly affect the characters in play.

3. For battles, I'll create markers for your characters and place them on the BattleGrid so everyone can keep track of the characters in play. Maps for the game world will come, but not until I feel it is appropriate for release. If I showed all the maps up front, there would be no secrets to explore, would there?

4. PM any questions you have to me. Let's try to keep the board clean of side notes and comments that don't add to the game experience.

5. I'll promp players when they can make their next turn. If you look above, I prompted Salvan to make an Intelligence check against Euridyes' Dexterity. You will also notice I didn't give to much information on what will happen next. That's just to keep you on the edge of your seat. :wink:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

roll:9 modifier:+1 =10 _failed_
(change of characters name, Salvan is an older character im not using)

Jerek continued to follow the supposed trader, and watched as he drew his mace. This wouldnt be a friendly incounter. Jerek realised far to late that he was noticed, he would have to think quikly to get out of this one. He tryed as quick as he could to load his crossbow, he took aim with his crossbow and laughed, he thought he had won, and that he would be eating a nice dinner of Bread and Vension tonite. Failing to notice that the trader was not a trader.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes Dex Roll for hiding: 17 + 1 (ability mod) + no other modifier = 18
Jerek (Salvan) Int Roll for searching: 9 + 1 (ability mod) = 10

Euridyes succeeded in avoiding detection by Jerek, earning one surprise round.

By crouching at the ready, Euridyes gained the upper hand on the approaching query. It was a humanoid, though its cloak concealed its distinguishing features. It carried a crossbow, a sign of proficiency in ranged attacks. Euridyes was uncertain about the intentions and demeanor of the humanoid, but he felt any allies he could make in this region would be better than enemies, even if he had to keep them at arm's length.

"Ho, traveller," Euridyes called, "I am Euridyes, son of the Forge, crafter, and warrior! I would know your business in this place! Can we not lay down our arms and meet in peace? I feel a dark presence has rooted here, and would prefer to make more allies to travel the road. Come out where I can see you!"

Euridyes waited for the humanoid's reply. If it was trouble, he would face it openly...


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek jumped out of the bush after hearing the warriors words of peace. He still held his crossbow at the ready. "And i am Jerek von Hecktus, outcast, disgrace, criminal, and what ever else you call a necromancer who has a five hundred gold piece reward on his head. Why should i trust you not to backstab me and take the reward?" Jerek was a bit jumpy as he hadnt met someone to talk to exept himself for at least five weeks.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Your troubled past and your craft hold no interest to me, necromancer," replied Euridyes. "A warforged only craves new experiences, and cares not what others do with the dead, as we are not composed of their flesh. 

Regardless, I have felt a dark presence watching me since I have entered this region the last two days. I fear it is something far more threatening than you or I. I would know what this presence is, and where it draws it's power. Who knows what treasures await those who would conquer this evil?

I do not need your friendship, Jerek. But as allies, we may stand a far better chance of defending ourselves. Join me! We will crush this evil, and a fair share of the treasure will be yours!"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"sounds like a good plan Warforged, i would have you know that my creations sometimes make strange noises, so that is your warning that if they disturb you you may just hit the cage, and they will shut up." Jerek puased for a secound than said: "do you mind if we head back to my little HQ? i left all my possisions there except for my crossbow and bolts."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Lead the way, but we must not be long. I am certain we are being watched, and I would rather find a more defendable position than remain open here in the wilderness." said Euridyes.

As if on cue, an unnatural, gurgling cry carried from the north, where Euridyes had been headed before meeting Jerek.

"It seems we are right to be cautious, Jerek. Make haste and gather your things, we must be on."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

after hearing that noise Jerek jumped back into the bushes and ran as fast as he could back to his begginings of a camp. When he got there he saw that his creations had obviosly hered the sound too, and where makeing a ruckes about it.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridues was right behind Jerek. The gurgling cries were drawing near. Upon reaching the camp, they found Jerek's creatures and belongings undisturbed.

"Our time here is short at best, Jerek. Gather your things. We leave at once!"

Just then, two creatures leaped from the undergrowth. They were some sort of feral goblins, but something was wrong with them. Wherever their flaesh was exposed, there were lumps of fungal growth. Their breathing was rough and wheezing as though their lungs were nearly filled with vile mucus.

Mitchy, roll initiative for Jerek.

Initiative score:

Euridyes: d20 roll (11) + Init Mod (1) = 12
Jerek: d20 roll + Init Mod
Fungal Goblin 1: d20 roll (18) + Init Mod (5) = 23
Fungal Goblin 2: d20 roll (5) + Init Mod (5) = 10


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

roll 14 +Int= 17

Jerek was busy loading up his belongings when goblins apeared, he was ready for one of them, but the other one caught him offguard. He dropped the cage cointaining a resurected rat, and pulled out his crossbow, it was already loaded because of his encounter with Euridues. He swong around, his cape and robs flowing with him. He leveled his crossbow and prepared to fire.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes: d20 roll (11) + Init Mod (1) = 12
Jerek: d20 roll (14) + Init Mod (3) = 17
Fungal Goblin 1: d20 roll (18) + Init Mod (5) = 23
Fungal Goblin 2: d20 roll (5) + Init Mod (5) = 10

Battle Order:

Fungal Goblin 1, Jerek, Euridyes, Fungal Goblin 2.

Round 1 Turn 1:

The first of the two fungal goblins leapt and interposed itself between Jarek and Euridyes, and thrust his spear at Euridyes.

Fungal Goblin’s Spear attack (+6) vs. Euridyes’ AC (15): d20 roll: 13 (+6) = 19

The goblin hit Euridyes, inflicting 8 HP of damage (1d8+2), reducing Euridyes to 20 HP.

It is now Jerek’s turn.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek aimed and then let loose the crossbow bolt he had loaded. 

roll 15 +Dex=16
damage 2

After aiming, Jerek watched the shot, he had to hope that it would hit, if it didnt he might not have time to draw back anouther shot.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Round 1 turn 2:

Jerek attacks Fungal Goblin 1 with his crossbow, inflicting 2 HP of damage, leaving the Fungal Goblin 1 at 2 HP. 

(*side note: try to declare your targets when attacking, otherwise I'll select them for you to keep the game rolling :wink: )

Round 1 turn 3:

Euridyes swings his mace at Fungal Goblin 1, hitting him in the face and inflicting 3 HP of damage, killing Fungal Goblin 1!

When the mace connected with the goblin's face, fungal matter and black ichor splattered and the goblin's head caved in like an overripe melon.

Round 1 Turn 4:

The other goblin wasn't even phased by the brutal end of its partner. It charged directly for Jerek, uttering congested grunts and readying a strike with its spear.

Fungal Goblin 2 attacks Jerek (I'll need Jerek's AC)!

Attack roll on d20: 2 + Atk Bonus 6 = 8 vs. Jerek's AC

(Since natural AC is 10, I can safely say the fungal goblin missed)

Jerek ducked the spear just at the last moment.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Round 1 Turn 5:

 

Just then, another figure charges through the undergrowth. He is a dragonborn, towering even over Euridyes. He is heavily armored and has a menacing look on his face. Whose side was he on?

Android, make your move for Draval.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(yeah my AC is 10. sorry bout the not picking the fungul goblin. I wanted to target the one that i shot anyhow, but next time ill be sure to say.)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval charged forward though the bushes. He had heard screams and headed towards the sound.
"In the holy light of Bahumat" Draval yelled "You shall fall to the power of its glow!"

He charged against the goblin and calling upon his powers hit it with a divine light

Divine Challange Goblin
roll to hit: 14+1=15
Damage: 5+1=6


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

So great was divine power of Draval's smiting blow that the fungal goblin burst into flames and collapsed into a burning heap. The battle was over.

Euridyes , Jerek, and Dravl are awarded 80 XP (experience points) and 10 gp (gold pieces) each.

The fungal goblins (1 and 2) leave behind:

2 sets of badly decayed skeletal remains
2 primitive spears (1d8 damage, pierce)
1 set of rags
2 piles of decaying fungal matter

"Well met, dragonborn!" said Euridyes. "I am Euridyes, artificier, and this is Jerek, necromancer. We have joined forces to combat the evil that has come to plague this land, though what the source is exactly we have yet to determine. One thing we do know is that we stand a much better chance of surviving this evil if we work together. Though a representative of Bahamut would not generally agree with Jerek's practices, I would suggest you consider his value in a fight before you judge him. Well, dragonborn? Do you have a name? Would you join our cause?"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"My name is Draval Valinteen. Servant of Bahumat. God of justice and honor. Necromancer, me and you will have trouble. My beielfs prohibet me from even talking to you. If what Euridyes said is true though then we will need help to kill this monster. For you to earn my respect you will have to prove yourself. Then we may be able to call each other friends. Until then you are a disgrace to my god, and diserve nothing from me.

"Euridyes you look wounded do you wish to be healed with the blessing of Bahumat?"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

After seeing the fungul goblin get lit into flames, Jerek had no intetion of getting on the dragonborns bad side. Jerek quickly took out a piece of rags, and wrapped up some of the decaying fungal matter, he would use it to make a potion, cast a ritual, or use it to feed one of his undead creations. After collecting the fungus, Jerek looked up and said "let nothing go unused. out here you will need everything to survive."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"you have my thanks, Draval." said Euridyes, "While I do not doubt Bahamut's power, I feel my damged parts may be repaired better once we can find a more place to set camp." He paused to pick up the spears the goblins left behind, and to examine the remains.

"I do not comprehend the nature of these creatures. Something has altered and corrupted their flesh in a way I am not familiar. Perhaps the sample Jerek has collected may provide some answers if we can deliver it to the right person. If you two are in agreement, I suggest we move along before more of the creatures come to investigate."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes suggests taking the north road to find a town where we can rest and look for a wizard or alchemist to analyze the goblin remains.

Our choices are:

1. Take the north road.

2. Take path 2

3. Take path 3

4. Take path 4

5. Exit the region and pursue other unknown adventures, in which case Euridyes will part ways with those who leave.

6. Whatever comes to mind for Jerek or Draval! :so_happy:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek nodded and said "i agree, i dont want to walk into a place with these things unprepared. But im not welcome in most towns, so going to this one would be unwise, i will stay here. Then you can go to the town, and come back with the information. I can handle myself out here." Jerek hands the sample to Euridyes, and says "good luck."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

((OOC: Great art-work))

"Jerek is right. No-one will welcome him. lets leave him and head to the town. If he is here when we get back then we shall continue."
"Euridyes do you know of a wizard to anylize the fungal substance?"


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Something misty, a shadow, or mist, appears behind the paladin.

Make a stealth check, and a Thievery check
Stealth- Base=11 Roll= (let me just go grab those d20's from my closet...................................................................................................
ok I roll a 10 =/)
Total=21

Thievery (may not even matter...)- Base= 9 Roll= (cmon BABY!) , , O.O :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok: 1................
Total= A Whopping 10!!!!!! beat that you stupid dragon! XD

If for some bizarre reason I actually make it, then the shadow dissipates, into the forest. (im not gone yet though, dont worry this aint no hit and run)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(hmm. Assuming the supposed shadow was trying to steal from Draval and rolled a 10 on a dexterity check...)

Android, roll a reflex save against the shadow's thievery attempt for Draval.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

dradcliffe09 said:


> (hmm. Assuming the supposed shadow was trying to steal from Draval and rolled a 10 on a dexterity check...)
> 
> 
> 
> Android, roll a reflex save against the shadow's thievery attempt for Draval.


Okay, since no one else had made a move yet, I can take the time to clear this up.

I talked to Oblivion, and we found there was some confusion from his last post, so here it is:

The shadow succeed its stealth roll, sneaking up on the party with no trouble, thus its stealth check result of 21. However, it rolled an effective 10 on its attempt at pickpocketing. Draval will have to make an effective reflex save to protect his possessions by rolling a d20 + his Reflex save modifier to equal 11 or better. I will determine the stolen property for Draval if the shadow succeeds.

I hope that makes more sense, and we won't have to do this too often. :grin:

Now, back to the action...


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Roll: 17 + 1

Draval turned around in time to see the wisp of smoke float into the bushes. He turned towards Euradies and said 
"Watch yourself from now on. There is most likely to be an attack soon."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Draval succeeds in protecting his property. However, this sudden turn of events has left the party even more wary.

“This changes things," said Euridyes. "It seems we have more to watch for than rampant abominations. I would not recommend parting ways just yet. Jerek, I feel we may need your aid for a good ways before we get where we’re going. We can continue on the north road until we reach a town, if there is one, at which point we may try and leave you in a good hiding place. As for finding a wizard, your guess would be as good as mine at this point. Nonetheless, we should get moving.”

As if to emphasize the point, more gurgling cries could be heard from afar. “Then if we are in agreement…” and Euridyes started toward the north road. Then as if in after thought, Euridyes said over his shoulder, “besides, who knows? We may even find a good trader along the way that may even tolerate necromancers! There are others aside from the usual commoners who appreciate those who practice the dark arts, and from what I can see, there’s nothing common around here!”

Euridyes was taking the north road, and seemed to trust Jerek and Draval enough to follow, but could he be trusted? The two estranged adventurers would have to decide for themselves, and soon.

The distant sounds were drawing closer….


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"well you would be a fool to travel these woods at night, friends"
A cool voice comes from a tall oak, and as the voice stops, a shadow drops from the tree and in a splash of fogyish darkness. A figure starts to form out of the shadow, silver white hair, unkempt and tasseled. Grey leather covers him shoulders to toes, stitched together in straps, braces, and pockets. Black cloth torn and dirty wraps around his neck like a scarf and hangs loosely from his shoulders. Empty eyes stare at the group, like dark depths, but his looks were the least of the companions worries, as several (yes several) weapons hang from various hilts and braces. 
"dont mind me boys, nothing but a traveling nomadic type" he states brushing short hair out of his eyes. 
"Been around these parts for a few weeks, and, well, wouldn't want to be going in there!..." his thumb flies behind him pointing at the darkened forest path. "during night...." he sleepily chews his bottom lip as no one responds to his entrance.
"cat got your tongue?"

sorry i kinda spoke in third person there, just as an introduction, from now on ill go first person.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Jerek von Hecktus" says Jerek as he holds out his hand to be shaken, "Necromancer, criminal, disgrace, and the whole deal." with his other hand, Jerek puts his crossbow on his back, still waiting for a response from the stranger.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"And I am Euridyes, an artificier. This is Draval, paladin of Bahamut." said Euridyes, gesturing to Draval. "So, I take it you have seen the creatures that plague this region. You seem to have handled yourself well so far, to be alone out here. I would ask you what interest you would have in our company."


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"pleasure"
I shake jerek's hand with an over enthusiasm

"ummm, no hard feelings friend? A small amount of relocation of... _various items _now and again, has kept me fed and happy, and well, sometimes more then that :biggrin:" 
A mischievous grin spreads across my face, and I pat the large dragon-man on the shoulder.
"As for the forest mr....eery'd-eyes, I have, for the last while and a half, been finding myself not enjoying the company of some of the local inhabitants. As for your... company" I look around at the mismatched group of adventurer's.
"I can assure you, petty larceny is truly the only reason I approached you, but..." I look up at the sky almost in a trance. Breaking it, I look back seriously.
"I suppose if you needed one with particular set of skills, I could provide, for an equal share of anything you may... _aquire_.. during your little escapade."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Strength in numbers is what we require at the moment, rogue. If you would join us, I think we can all agree on sharing whatever loot may come our way. I only ask you do your part in the fighting and leave us our share as well! :laugh:"

"Well, Draval? Have you the strength of character to forgive Zera's 'supposed survival methods'?"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

But before Draval could respond, three more of the fungoid goblin creatures had arrived.

Roll initiate for your characters:

Fungal Goblin 1: D20 = 12 + 5 init mod = 17
Fungal Goblin 2: D20 = 14 + 5 init mod = 19
Fungal Goblin 3: D20 = 5 + 5 init mod = 10
Euridyes: D20 = 9 + 1 init mod = 10 (F.G.3 has larger mod, goes before Euridyes)
Jerek:
Draval:
Zera:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek scores: 17+0=17

And Jerek pulls out his crossbow on his turn.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Roll D20: 15+1=16

"Well rouge consider this an initation to our group." Draval said as he drew his flail and did started swinging it around.

Divine challange goblin 1


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Zera score: rolling........ lol :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: natural 20!!! (rolled off the coffee table onto the floor XD)
so 20+4=24 initiative
Im just going to list all my actions cuz my initiatives so high:

Minor action- Draw dual short swords

Move action- Move up to a fugal goblin

Standard action- Use kings castle against fugal goblin:
-Roll to pass AC- Roll=...oh man , i got a 20 again..... and i know that is ridiculously hard to believe but I swear on all my warhammer 40k that I did :shok: And if that doesnt do it then my mom can phone android and mitchy on skype and tell them herself k:
anyhoo, auto hit, so:

Damage roll- critical hit (maximum dmg) and 2[W]- Max dmg= 6, 2[W]= 12 + Dex mod= 16dmg +2d8 sneak attack roll: 5 and 2
TOTAL DAMAGE= 23

I look over my shoulder as the final blow is struck and yell to draval; "Does this count as a pass; dragon-man?" winking my empty eye at him.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(I just realized I failed to point out which goblin was where, so I optimized everyone's actions to the fullest potential.)

Fungal Goblin 1: D20 = 12 + 5 init mod = 17
Fungal Goblin 2: D20 = 14 + 5 init mod = 19
Fungal Goblin 3: D20 = 5 + 5 init mod = 10
Euridyes: D20 = 9 + 1 init mod = 10 (F.G.3 has larger mod, goes before Euridyes)
Jerek:17
Draval:16
Zera:24

Battle Order: Zera, Fungal Goblin 2, Fungal Goblin 1(dead), Jerek, Draval, Fungal Goblin 3, Euridyes.

(you will notice no doubt that I have resolved some actions out of turn, but it seemed logical given the tactical positions and order of combat -- regardless of Jerek's actions, the FG2 attacking him would still get a chance to strike, and if FG3 had actually hit Draval this time, it would have been interrupted if Draval had succeeded in killing FG3. This also keeps a decent pace for the game. I may do this again in the future, but as little as possible, and only in the interest of perpetuating gameplay. The battle order will always be noted to ensure all actions are resolved fairly, and if you can catch a mistake, PM me ASAP and I'll make sure you get rewarded in one way or another.)

 

Zera dices the first goblin into a mess of fungal mass and vile fluid. The second goblin makes for Jerek, who readies his crossbow in anticipation. Draval levels his flail at the third goblin and charges, setting the third goblin on its back foot, desperately swinging up its spear to fend off Draval's attack. Euridyes notices Jerek may have trouble in a close range fight with his crossbow and flanks the second goblin, swinging his mace in a furious arc.

Fungal goblin 2 attack roll on Jerek: (d20) 19 + (atk mod) 5 = 24. Dmg roll : (1d6) 1 + (dmg mod) 2 = *3 dmg to Jerek*

*(Assuming Draval doesn't obliterate FG3 in his +1 charge and I'll add +1 as well for Draval declaring and focusing on his target)*Fungal Goblin 3 attack roll on Draval:
(d20) 4 + (atk mod) 5 = 9 Draval's AC: 20 *Fungal Goblin 3 missed!*

Euridyes' attack roll on Fungal Goblin 2: (d20) 17 + (str mod) 2 + (prof.mace mod) 2 = 21 Damage roll: (1d8) 2 + (str mod) 2 = *4 damage to FG2, leaving 2 HP
*
The second goblin had been seriously wounded. It would not last much longer in this fight.

*Jerek and Draval must now roll and resolve their attack and damage rolls.*


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((I made a mistake, my AC is 13, not 10.))

Draw wand
Vampiric Embrace on fungal goblin 2
2d8 damage=9+3+1(for wand)=13 Necrotic damage. And i gain 5+1=6 Temperory Hit Points. (i took the infernal pack, so i get 5 temp hit points, plus Int mod)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Attack fungal goblin 3
Roll 17+1 to hit
Divine Challange Fungal Goblin 3 (Next time I wont post action till my turn)
Holy strike: 4+1+1=6
Damage total=6 (or 5 if you want to keep the post before)

Draval seared the goblin in front of him with his divine light. And holding the holy symbol up in front of him the goblin's skin started burning away. Juist then he heard Zera yelling out "Dragon-Man." 
_This Zera will need to be tought a lesson in respect_ thought Draval.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The second fungal goblin's fragile body shrunk around its skeletal frame as all is fluids were drained away by Jerek's vampiric touch, and collapsed in a heap of preserved bones.

The third fungal goblin burst into a pillar of light and settled into a pile of ashes.

The battle was won, for now.

Jerek, Draval, Zera and Euridyes each recieve:

80 XP + 20 XP each for handling the encounter so swiftly :wink:

12 gp and 1 silver piece (sp) each

The three fungal goblins left these items behind:

Three spears of lesser quality (dmg 1d6 pierce), valued at 7gp each
Three small shields (+1 AC), valued at 9 gp each

One pile of ashes
One pile of preserved goblin bones
One pile of Fungal matter

the party may collect the items following the battle order:

Zera, Jerek, Draval, Euridyes.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"well lets see...."
"spears...... shields...... some kind of..... UGH....... snot or something...."
"Ah some gold here.........oh theres another one............well its my lucky day...."
I continue mumbling about the crap we find and take the gold and silver piece.
flicking the admission fee at draval i say "heres my admission fee..." and walk off to go sit on a log.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Important Update:*

After studying the PH 4.0 closely, I have come across some important rules that can help your characters:

1. Jerek, Euridyes and Draval have completed two encounters without an extended rest granting one more action point each to be used before we take an extended rest. Zera can gain one more action point after our next encounter.

2.1. Jerek and Euridyes can heal 1/4 of their HP with a healing surge. Each character can use a number of healing surges equal to 1/2 their level (at least one) plus their Constitution modifier. Each character can recover their healing surges to the maximum amount by taking an extended rest. Each character can only use one healing surge per encounter.

2.2. Healing Surges are not Healing Powers, and each are treated differently. Healing powers recover as many hit points as described under the power, and actually DO NOT require the healer or beneficiary to spend a healing surge.

2.3. Players can heal their characters with a healing surge during combat by using the *Second Wind *ability exclusive to Player Characters (PCs), and may do so once per each encounter.

Note: I actually had to jump through ten places in the book to get a good understanding of this! :laugh:

More updates like these will follow as I learn the 4.0 rules better. Any player that feels 
I have missed something can PM me to clear it up. Give me a reference to look it up, and I will reward you in any way I see fit. :wink:

Thanks :victory:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

btw, i think we should try to plan for a weekend game using instant messaging if possible, it will speed up our game a lot, and add for a fun fast paced regular gaming session. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds great, if I could count on my satellite connection not blacking out every time a cloud floats by. :laugh: It also wouldn't allow much time for illustration.

Of course, I wouldn't object to you guys finding a way around this. I'm spending all my free time (all 4 hours a day of it) drawing models and landscapes and studying rulebooks, so it doesn't leave much time to check out other roleplay methods.

My hat's off to Oblivion for trying to set up a campaign on skype and rp tools, but I can't rely on my connection to keep up with even a simple game like that.

If you guys want to run a faster game, I can't say I would blame you. I will say the nice part about this campaign on a forum board is that it allows you to throw in a move here and there then walk off and do other activities.

I would also like to thank you guys for bearing with me on the artwork and rules hiccups, I hope I can keep you around long enough to see this campaign develop into a really cool rpg platform that more people come to enjoy. It's been real exciting for me so far, I just hope I can return the favor in spades.

I don't want to give away too much, so I'll just say that I have alot more ideas in store for when we get out of the forest. :wink:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes could not help but notice Zera's distaste at the pickings from the goblin remains. "You are an intriguing fellow indeed, rogue. Perhaps it is a larger treasure that interests you. I have not spoken of this before, but perhaps now is a good time to share why I have come here. That is, if you would care to listen."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek looks down at the fungal goblin and takes all the fungal matter he can, wraps it in rags, and puts it in his robes. He then looks at Euridyes and says "yes, i want to hear why you are here too warforgered. It isnt every day that you meet someone like yourself in the woods."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval walked off into the forest. Just far enough to stop hearing all the voices.
"Why am I always stuck with the people I dont like" thought Draval "Euridyes is the only one who I can trust."
Draval sat back on the toppled tree. Resting his legs while the ret of the group were talking to each other. He had picked up the fungal golbins spear and gold. As the battle ended and they were checking the bodies Zera had thown some money at him saying that he had payed his admission. Again he had insulted Draval. "One more time Zera, one more time"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes sat on a nearby stump, gesturing over the three companions. “Well, considering our strength is now considerable enough to handle the immediate threats, I suppose there is time for a brief rest with conversation.

To put it plainly, I have been through this region before. It is known, or was known as Baratur. Long ago, in my war days, my regiment marched through this region en route to a southern campaign that was supposed to bring the war to an end. In passing through, I was able to see the splendor of the great city that was built north of the plains just outside of this small forest. I did not take time then to acquaint myself with the locals, nor attempt to explore the history or locations. What I do know is that what I saw in the city then was splendorous enough to inspire me to return one day. That time is now, but I must say it seems much of what once was has now been left to decay for some time. I do not know what may have caused this, but my intuition tells me that the fungal creatures may have some part to play in the mystery here.”

Euridyes then looked around at the gloom of the forest, then looked at each of the three men who stood before him. “I do not care what has motivated you three to come here. I can say my interest is simply exploration, knowledge, and practicing my arts as an artificier. I collect whatever item I find and then put them to use through alchemy or invention. I know whatever I find here, for good or ill, will prove a unique and fascinating experience for myself. If it is treasure you seek, rogue, then I cannot deny that my eyes had looked upon wondrous treasure in the old city to the north. Paladin, if you have come to bring Bahamut’s justice and light to this region, then I would help you so long as I have knowledge to gain and items to collect for my art. Necromancer, perhaps it is solitude and safety from persecution you seek, or maybe you wish to simply practice and develop your arts as I do mine. I can promise that as long as you all stay in my company, I will seek to aid you all in seeing your wishes fulfilled.”

Euridyes then stood up, “whether you follow or not, I am ready to go on. So if you are coming with me, then now is the time.”


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes collects the preserved bones and two shields, checking their fit with his own equipment. "yes, these will serve nicely. And these bones should fetch a good price from the right buyer, unless Jerek would be interested..."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"I would like one of those" says Jerek, he reaches out his hand to take them, "I can use it to wap the cage, i wont risk my hand anymore. Just then sitting where Jerek had dropped it, the cage wrattled. Jerek ran over to it, and took of the cloth protecting it from the sun. A large snake like creature was inside, it was curled over many time, so it could fit in the small cage. It hissed and shook its tail. Jerek took the bone and hit the cage, he quickly pulled the bone back, as if there was some danger in giving it to the thing. Jerek then took the rags with fungal matter out from his robes, he unwrapped it and threw the stuff inside the cage. The thing stopped moving and started eating. Jerek put the cloth back over it and stood up again. "Well he doesnt usually make that much noice when hes hungary, but i guess hes never this close to mamels other then me."


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"well treasure of any value will do me fine, im not to interested in these dirty shields and... bones. Anyhow where too next then? If you fine gents are so persistent in entering that god forsaken place at this hour, then by all means let us continue." 

I teleport within 4 feet of Draval, my misty form piecing back together slowly.
"ill walk with dreevil, he seems to be muttering to himself, and I had an uncle like that, but most of all, I don't want to be near.....that thing" I point at jerek's cage "it creeps me out." I whisper to Draval covering my mouth with my hand. 
"why do you think he's carrying that.... thing.... its weird, the way it ate that crap from the goblins..." =P


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"More treasure will be found, of that I am certain. " said Euridyes. "Well, if there are no objections, what say we take the north road? If memory serves, there should still be a *WarMarket* on the way. We should be able to fetch a nice price for the loot there, and Jerek may even find a more suitable cage for his pet! :laugh: "

(Side note: I will now mark that the party has taken a short rest. That means you have time to recover one healing surge, as well as 1/4 of your HP, as well as any other benefit I may have missed. In fact, if I did miss any benefits, PM me with a reference page and I'll give you a reward.)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Before anyone could take another step, more creatures came charging from out of the undergrowth.

 

"What have we here," said Euridyes, "that fungus has changed their bodies. I don't think this fight will be so easy."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Roll initiative: d20 + Init Mod = Final Roll

Advanced Fungal Goblin 1: 13 + 6 = 19

Advanced Fungal Goblin 2: 19 + 6 = 25

Advanced Fungal Goblin 3: 4 + 6 = 10

Euridyes: 14 + 1 = 15

Jerek:

Draval:

Zera:


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval roll: 3+1=4 :angry:

Draval got off his log and started to swing his flail again. 
"Always more monsters" he thought


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek rolls: 4+1=5 :headbutt:.............:angry:
(nice job on the facial details, its always getting better)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

While we're waiting for Zera's initiative roll, I'll address some rules updates:

Thanks for everyone's feedback on the rules, especially the recent calls on the short rest and recovery rules.

I will count our short rest as uninterrupted, since we were getting ready to move when the next encounter began. That means your encounter powers are recovered, as well as one healing surge. You may still accumulate one more action point after completing this encounter, since we still have not taken an extended rest. Euridyes and Jerek are back to full HP, since they have not lost more than 1/4 their max HP, and were able to recover up to 1/4 of their max during the short rest.

(And if you think the only reward for making these rules calls is 10 gp, well, I'll just leave that open to speculation for the time being. :wink: )

I would also like to point out that I have misinterpreted some of the powers used by some characters, and you may have noticed this. I have taken time to reference these powers, and will be better prepared to resolve them as a DM in the future. Keep sending the PMs when you catch something, I'll do the best I can to include updates as we go.

Thanks again! :victory:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

initiative roll= 8 +4 = 12 total 

"awww, and i was just going to take a nap..." I stretch catlike


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Advanced Fungal Goblin 1: 13 + 6 = 19

Advanced Fungal Goblin 2: 19 + 6 = 25

Advanced Fungal Goblin 3: 4 + 6 = 10

Euridyes: 14 + 1 = 15

Jerek:4+1=5

Draval:3+1=4

Zera:8 +4 = 12

Battle Order: AFG 2, AFG 1, Euridyes, Zera, AFG 3, Jerek, Draval.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The second of the two fungoid goblins leaps directly at Euridyes, flailing its rootlike appendages, inflicting (1d8 + 2, rolled 3) 5 HP of damage.

The first of the three fungoid goblins flanked Euridyes and struck his side violently, but Euridyes was able to repel the blow just barely.

Euridyes chants and infuses Draval's flail with _magic weapon_ (atk +1, dmg +1 for one encounter). "Draval, smite this abomination!" 

It is now Zera's turn.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

time for a combo! =D

Use the power Shadow Juant, teleporting 3 squares to be beside the goblin facing Euridyes. I am now insubstantial (all damage done to me is halfed) until the start of my next turn.

_Shadows creep over my body and I quickly wisk away, standing beside the Goblin. A wraith-like figure with a messy tassle of white silver hair swirling in the darkness, eyes sharp._

_"Wont you ever give up?"_

Use the power Deft Strike, move 2 squares before attack, behind the goblin facing Euridyes.
_
With a quick run I scale the tree taking 4 steps, with an easy movement I back flip off the tree landing behind the goblin._

Attack Roll: d20 roll of:..... 12 + Dex Mod (+4) and combat advantage (+2) from flanking.
total= 18 
Damage Roll: short sword- d6+Dex Mod Roll of:..... 3 (+4) 
total= 7
Sneak Attack because of combat advantage: 2d6 Roll of:..... 10 
TOTAL= 17 dmg

_With my short sword I cleave upwards down from up, trying to eviscerate the goblin. Steel in the shadows....

"Just die already...."_

With my minor action I ready a knife in my left hand.

_With a flick of my wrist, a knife sparks in the sky. With grace I snap it out of the air blade facing down_ (commando style XD).


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Advanced Fungal Goblin 1 takes 17 dmg from Zera, with 1 HP remaining.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

AFG 3 leaps in behind Zera and attacks!

Roll: (d20 + 5 mod - 2 on half visible target) rolled natural 20 - Critical! :shok:

DMG Crit: (1d6 + 2) rolled 2 + 2 = 4 (x2 Critical) = 8 (x 1/2 on Insubstantial target) = 4

Zera loses 4 HP.

It is now Jerek's turn!


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

I move so i can see the goblin attacking Zera, then i shoot it with my crossbow.

roll dextarity: 1d20=12+1=13 roll damage: 1d8=6+profincency, so anouther 1 damage, right?

I then toss the crossbow onto my back, and prepare to cask spells.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval charges Goblin 2 calling upon his powers challanges the goblin to fight him.

Divine Chalange goblin 2
Holy Strke Goblin 2

to hit: d20 roll=18+1=19
damage= 8+1+1+1=11

The goblin looked at Draval just in time to see the flail hit it right in the face.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(Don't know why this pic didn't load this morning, but here

 

Jerek's atk roll (13) fell just short of AFG 1's AC (16).

Jerek tried to cover Zera's back with a crossbow shot on the first of the fungal goblins, but the creature dodged the shot at the last split second. Cursing, Jerek made ready to cast some dark magic.

AFG 1 is now bloodied, enabling special attacks for characters, and for monsters in certain cases...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's an update shot of the current game status:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Battle Order: AFG 2, AFG 1, Euridyes, Zera, AFG 3, Jerek, Draval.

AFG 2 Attacks Euridyes again: (d20) 3 + 5 (mod) = 8 - miss

AFG 1 Attacks Euridyes again: (d20) 18 + 5 (mod) = 23 - hit Dmg: (1d6 + 2) roll 1 + 2 = 3 HP

Euridyes Attacks AFG 1: (d20) 15 + 4 (mod) = 19 Hit DMG: (1d8 +2) roll 4 + 2 = 6

AFG 1 is Dead!

It is now Zera's Turn.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

An update, AFG 2 is also bloodied by Draval's attack, and I was notified critical hits do maximum damage rolls, not 2x dmg like in 3.5!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(Sorry to budge in but...)

Divine challange: When a creature that is divine challanged attacks another creature then they take -2 to hit and they take 3+Charisma mod damage 
so the attack misses already but the goblin takes: 4 damage

(Should have mentioned that power before Sorry)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> (Sorry to budge in but...)
> 
> Divine challange: When a creature that is divine challanged attacks another creature then they take -2 to hit and they take 3+Charisma mod damage
> so the attack misses already but the goblin takes: 4 damage
> ...


Doh! You're right, I missed that, which leaves AFG 2 at 1 HP remaining. And for catching my mistake, Draval gets an additional 25 XP.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just want to let you guys know, proficiency is added to rolls to hit, not dmg, and can get you anywhere from +1 to +3 modifier. For flail the proficiency modifier to hit is +2 for a crossbow its +2. However Flails count as "versatile" so if you wield them with 2 hands you gain a +1dmg modifier. Hope this helps! :victory: 

_A shallow cut opens up in my arm, as my shadowy form comes together._

Action point, use to gain 1 standard action.

Use Move action to shift one square to my right (now diagonally positioned from AFG 3 and across from AFG 2)

_With a quick tumble, I shoulder roll to my right._

Use bonus standard action to throw knife using the power sly flourish at AFG 2. (This provokes an opportunity attack from AFG 3, however as a rogue I receive a +2 bonus (my charisma mod) to my AC against such attacks, so AC 18:biggrin

Roll to hit:.... roll of- 13 (+4 from Dex Mod) (+4 from proficiency and class)
Total= 21

Damage Roll:..... roll of d4 +Dex Mod +Cha Mod- 2 (+6)
Total= 10

_With a sickly thunk the blade that was just a moment ago in my hand penetrates the goblins skull, as it slumps to the ground.
"One down..."_

Second Standard action
Use Encounter power Kings Castle against AFG 3.

Roll to hit (vs Reflex):....... roll of- 2 :shok: (+4 from dex mod)
Total= 6

_I whip around with my short sword trying to cleave off the other ugly's head, but it seemed to anticipate and ducked, striking out with its weapon (its opportunity attack).
"One to go...." I say with a snarl_


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(Considering the proficiency modifier mentioned above, Jerek may have been able to hit that AFG previously, but we'll just move on. Check on that bonus, Mitchy! +25 XP to Zera for catching this critical bonus.)

AFG 2 is Dead, obviously. :alcoholic:

(I'm on my lunchbreak at work :cray: , so I can't resolve AFG 3's opportunity attack on Zera, but if someone could just roll a d20 and a d6 for me...) 

AFG 3 attack of opportunity on Zera: (d20) + (5 atk mod) - (2 penalty for attacking rogues), and if he hits Zera, dmg = (d6) + (2 mod)

Also note that while I have yet to illustrate the current turn, Zera would be placed to the adjacent left square of his latest illustrated position.

AFG 3 will attack the closest target, Zera, ATk (d20 + 5) dmg (d6 +2) (anyone roll these numbers if I don't get to it first, we can count the first rolls that get posted :good: )

After which point it would be Jerek's turn, then Draval's.

(I'll check back at 5 am and 8 am!)


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I used this when I had no available dice on hand, I think the dm should roll to try and kill me XD here's the link: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm and btw, the goblin doesn't get any -2 for attking me, I just get a +2 bonus to AC against opportunity attacks.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(Yeah, if work didn't block wizards from their intranet! Nice try, though. I can roll it when I get home. 

Correction: The -2 attack penalty was actually meant to account for Zera's +2 AC bonus. My bad. ;(

Zera gets 7 gp for catching the detail.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry bout the internet blocking, however just google d20 roller, and start checking sites, there are a surprising amount of online dice rollers, and if ur work doesn't block heresy, then one of them should work. (or just roll later, either ways fine by me XD)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay! Back home! XD

AFG 3 Opportunity atk on Zera: d20 roll = 3 MISS!!

AFG 3 Attack roll on Zera: (d20) 17 + 5 (mod) = 22 hit DMG (d6) 6 + 2 = 8 HP 

The fungoid goblin creature seemed to flail its rootlike appendages mindlessly at whatever was in front of it, which unfortunately was Zera. Zera was able to dodge the first attack, but then the creature dug its roots into Zera's leg, tearing deep into his flesh. It didn't seem to care that it had inflicted any damage at all.

It is now Jerek's turn.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

I use Curse of the Dark Dream on the last Fungal Goblin. 

Roll: 12+3=15 vs Will

Damage: 4+10+11=25 damage.

And i slide the thing as many squares away from the group as i can.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Flames spout from the creature's eye sockets before its head explodes. The headless body shambles forward a few more steps before it collapses, its roots still writhing and digging into the ground. The body seemed to be trying to root itself.

"I don't like the look of this," said Euridyes, "Draval, finish it with your holy flame!"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(i've been doing the modifiers wrong the whole time. I found out how to do it right so...)
((Also since I'm attacking an object not moving I think I would auto hit it))

Draval moved closer to the spot where the monster was and unleashed his full Dragononic Might upon it. The spot was covered in Draval's fire breath.

Dragon Breath
roll to hit: 15
Damage: 4+3=7

Draval then pulled out his holy symbol and chanting he hit the thing with his flail

holy strike:
8+2
6+3 damage=9

Surly the thing couldn't take that much punishment and still live...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The creature's body collapsed into ash as the last remaining parts were consumed in the flames.

"These were much more resilient than the creatures we encountered before," said Euridyes, " there much be stages in which the mutation progresses. Interesting. This must be the later stage, when the mutated cells become more dominant. I can't help but wonder if this mutation is limited only to goblins. Until we know more, I suggest we take no chances out here. We should burn the other bodies and move to a more defensible location."

The battle was over.

Each character recieves 100 XP and 15 gp.

The advanced fungal goblins left the following items behind:

2 twitching AFG bodies, which may be searched with a DC 15 after they are burned.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek walks towards one of the bodies, and looks down on it, watching for any chance of its revival. After watching it for a short while. Jerek walked off, looking for anything to keep the fire burning after it was lit. Jerek walked over to the cage with his snake like creation inside it, picking it up, he wandered a little bit to find fire wood. (search check, or should i just find it without a check?)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(Searching for firewood in a forest can be done without rolling a check. I'll only require rolls for unusual items that would otherwise go unnoticed. :wink: )


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Damage: 4+10+11=25 damage.
> 
> And i slide the thing as many squares away from the group as i can.


Just for next time, you should probably tell dradcliffe how many squares you can shift the goblin, just to speed up the game k: Also, how did you get 4,10, and 11 when curse of the dark dream uses d8's? what you may have done was added your cha modifier to each roll? if so you actually only add the modifier to the final rolls added together. However if im wrong about the way you did it then I apologize, it just looked like a LOT of dmg for a 1st level ability :shok: 
Also just so everyone knows (you probably already do) you use perception modifier to make search checks, for future usage :grin: lots of "name changes" from 3.5 =S

I search the bodies using a perception check, searching the body that looks the best I take 10 (with modifier makes 16). Hopefully I find something pretty XD


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

grin: We'll go ahead and assume AFG 3 is dead to keep the story rolling. I didn't check the rules on the dark dream other than to read about psychic damage. Apparently there is nothing to say mindless creatures can ignore this damage type, but since the AFG is technically mindless, the body can still perform functions after 'brain loss'. On another side note, I have my own MM cards in the works in bmp format. I'll upload the cards when I feel you know enough about the monsters, and I can feel safe that wizards' legal team won't pursue me for copyright infringment :wink: )

Zera's search succeeds! He found a small pale green pearl (it's fantasy, anything is possible), unidentified, unappraised. (meaning it has not been subjected to detect magic and the value has to be determined at a jeweler, unless someone has that skill in the party)

"That's quite a prize you found, Zera," said Euridyes, "the goblin must have found it before he turned into that mutation. I have no doubt it will fetch a handsome price, if you can get it to the right buyer."


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I toss the pearl to the warlock.

"hey tall, dark, and creepy, can you let me know if this thing has any "magical" crap I have to worry about."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

If Jerek has the skill to detect and determine what the pearl is, then make a DC 15 check. (though I think this power is reserved for wizards... PH time!! :biggrin: PH p181 Arcana Knowledge Skill... DC 20 + Item's Level of effect, in this case I'll say level one. DC 21 IF you have Arcana Knowledge)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

:wink: Euridyes looked at Jerek (he can wink on the inside of that tin can of a head) "I could have a look at that pearl, that is, if there are no objections..."

Knowledge, Arcana: Trained +5 Intelligence Mod +3 :biggrin: What kind of Artificier would I be without this skill?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((I used the dice tool for that roll, and it should have been D8s. guess i hit the wrong button.))

Jerek looks at the pearl and tosses it to the Artificer saying "I have to idea how to check for magic, i only cast it, i dont go looking for it". Jerek puts the firewood and the cage with his strange creature down near the bodies. Jerek then begines looking through the bodies, trying to find something worth while before they were burned.

search check: my first natual 20!  and i my modifier is zero

After finding the object, Jerek looks at the big dragon man and say "hey big guy, can you burn these bodies after were done searching for something of value.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval mached over to the body and burnt it with his breath. The fire consumed the beast and as soon as Draval stoped breathing the body was but ashes. 

He then marched over to the body that had not been searched and rumaged though its clothes. (D20 Roll: 13+1) (I think I get +1 to perception not sure though)

After searching the monster he burned it and walked over to Zera. "You are wounded" Draval said "You must heal. Or do you wish the blessing of Bahumat"


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I toss the pearl to Euridyes

"alright tin man, your turn"

I turn and face the large dragonborn

"Well I not much for gods, but sure ill get a quick fix if you can manage..."
(ill spend a healing surge or whatever I need to do to use Draval's ability)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Knowledge, Arcana Check: rolled 14 + 8 (mod) = 22 Success!

"Well that's a handy little pearl. It grants wisdom to those who carry it. A much needed asset for a rogue, HA!" Euridyes tosses the pearl back to Zera.

Zera now has a Pale Green Pearl of Wisdom + 1! Simply having this item in your possession will grant a +1 Wisdom modifier to all your items, powers, and actions.

The pearl has still not been assessed for monetary value by a jeweler.

For Jerek, a natural 20 rolled on a search cannot leave you empty handed. (at least not in my campaigns!) The goblin was carrying a small 4 ounce flask of some vile odorless liquid.

I could not find a listing for Knowledge, Poisons in the PH, but in this case I'll require that kind of knowledge check to identify the liquid. Characters who take the Learn Skill feat with Knowledge, Poisons on their next level can take a knowledge check to identify the poison. Otherwise you will have to carry it to somone who can identify the liquid.

I'll grant the insight bonus to Draval. He finds three steel hooks, each about 4 inches long, typically used for setting traps for small game.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

If someone uses a healing power, there is no cost to your surges or theirs. Surges can be used for your second wind or during short rest to recover your hp. Extended rests recover all your hp and healing surges. However, if Draval is going to use lay on hands...

(ref. PH)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Draval can use lay on hands a number of times per day = his Wis modifier, so it may be better to reserve that power until we can reach a good spot for an extended rest, if Zera has a decent number of healing surges.

:laugh: Ha, now that I think about it, extended rest recovers all hp anyway, so use the lay on hands and save the surges for combat!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's one milestone for Zera, add one action point!

Euridyes spends one surge to recover 7 hp. Inserting some tool into sockets around his damaged parts, he makes a few adjustments and calibrations.

"Well, if there is nothing else keeping us," said Euridyes, "what say we get moving? The north road beckons us, unless you would like to stick around for the next batch of these fungoid goblin creatures!"


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"wisdom is for bards and scholars..."

I pocket the gem into one of the many pockets I have.

Ill spend 2 healing surges (dont worry Im keeping track XD)

"I agree with tin man, lets get the hell out of here, the sooner I can spend my gold, the better. ;D"

BTW if you want dradcliffe (to save our precious feats) you could always say that A: if the poison is magical, then the knoledge could be used as an arcana check or B: if the poison is just herbs, then make a knoledge nature check. (dungeon, nature, and arcana can be applied to many different subjects to save time.) Your call though =D


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

A map of the present location to help you decide where to go.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

As to Oblivion's suggestion on the knowledge skills, I stand on the decision to keep poisons, arcana, alchemy, and other schools of knowledge separate. With the world being so large, and each school of knowledge covering vast amounts of material, I feel it should be required to take a feat and get training in each school of knowledge. If you don't want to spend your feat upgrade on learning poisons, that's okay -- just take the poison to a specialist in town and have it analyzed. 

On the other hand, if you were to take training in making and detecting poisons, you could open alot of new possibilities for weapons, tools, powers and more. I won't limit that to poisons, either. If you can think of other handy schools of knowledge to use for your character, let me know and I'll help you make the rules and cards for the campaign. I would suggest you notify my with PMs to keep the game from cluttering with rules postings. If we come up with enough new material, we can start a new thread for knowledge schools, power cards, etc.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(Oblivion I can heal you in 1 surge rather then 2 so...)
"Lets head back to town and suit up for a long jouny. I doubt this will be the last time we set foot here."
Zera declined the offer of Draval's healing. That didn't bug Draval to much though as he never liked any-one in the gruop. (cept Euridyes)
Hopefully the rest of the gruop would follow Draval's opinion.

And as for the steel graples. Draval studied them and their purposes on the walk to where-ever


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

No problem, just some thoughts on the matter.

I just follow the group and nudge us on to the village before more goblins arrive.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Well, Jerek? The vote's three to one, why not make it four?" said Euridyes, making his way to the north road.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"yeah, yeah lets head where ever." Jerek had his head down looking at the potion in his hand, not really caring about everything around him. He was shaking it, and trying to discover what he could about it. Before leaving Jerek grabed onto the cage handle and put it under his robes (the cage is only about 5cm long wide and 10cm tall, so i can store it in my robes.) The creature hissed but Jerek didnt mind it. It was hardly visible because of his oversized robes. Jerek loosened the cap on the bottle of poison and sniffed it, "Hey can anyone here tell me what this thing does? It dosent have a smell, and its the consitence of water."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"I am not skilled in poisons, only potions. There is a vast difference between the two mixtures, and I would recommend you take it to an expert when you have the chance." said Euridyes.

The party headed toward the north road, though the old overgrown path looked no better than the rest of the forest...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

After walking for what seemed like an eighth of a mile of nothing but oppressive darkness and overgrown foliage, the adventurers rounded a corner to a wide clearing. 

In the middle of the clearing stood a raised stone platform with four sides, each corner holding a brazier set in a hewn stone pillar and ablaze with a large fire. There were no walls surrounding the platform, but there were two columns in the front that supported a huge slab of granite, making what appeared to be the entrance to the center of the platform. In the center of the platform was a high stone pedestal on which stood a towering and impressive figure. The figure resembled a large bat-winged gargoyle with hawk-like facial features and meaty fists that looked like they could pound a terrasque into submission. The figure stood solemnly still, seemingly unaware of the adventurers’ presence.

“As far as campsites go,” said Euridyes, “I cannot imagine a better one than this.” He walked toward the platform as if he had seen it before, uncaring of the massive figure that stood there. He paused, turning to noticed the faces of his companions. “Well, what are you waiting for? Haven’t you seen a WarMarket before?” :laugh:


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"I've never seen this Warmarket." Draval stated "Is there a magic cloak or just a clever diguise?"

Draval walked up to the figure and standing about 5 metres away tried to look into its eyes. He had his wepon drawn. And he did actually look into the eyes, and they seemed to look back. "Euridyes you may go first" Draval said as he walked back to the group.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(I'll need a little downtime, about one day. It turns out I came up with a much better idea for the Warmarket that should flow with our game very well. It should open up the world vastly, though not so much as to direct us away from the current adventure. I'm building a map now that has a file size of about 5 GB, I'll say that much. So take some time to study your characters, their classes and equipment, and send me any ideas on what you may want to purchase at a store. More details should be up by tomorrow. Thanks for your patience, I'll make sure the reward is worth it! :wink: )

"There's a trick to these things," said Euridyes, "you have to walk through the doorway. Do not be alarmed when you come out the other side. Follow me." He then walked through the columns and vanished.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"ok...., im not sure i want to do that secound, hey Zera, why dont you go before me. Its ok im sure its completly safe for things without metal for skin, and if it does burn you to ashes, im sure i can turn you into something for my creation to play with."

Jerek backs up behind Zera and gives him a pat on the back, encouraging him forward.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"as friendly as that invitation is, I don't find it that sincere. However not all of us must remain skin and flesh, and so gentlemen I must say adieu!"

With a graceful bow I turn into shadow and disappear backwards through the doorway, disappearing with a wisp of darkness


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval watched as noth of his comrades went though the dorway. He ran though it next. Eager to see what was on the other side...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(Good news, folks! The next map is ready, it should be up tomorrow morning! Just a few more adjustments and additions to certain things to make it all come together. Just to give you a taste of what you'll see tomorrow...)

As the party steps through the columns, their surroundings are changed instantly. They are now in a grand hall, with a vast stone floor that is smooth as if it had seen the traffic of many previous travelers, but it has been kept clean as if it had just been polished. The hall stretches far out from the entry for hundreds of feet both wide and long. There is a vaulted ceiling high above them, with elaborate gothic arches and buttresses.

The walls are lined with what seem to be portals, which are all currently closed. Each portal is marked with some sort of symbol, probably designating their destinations.

“For those who have never been to these places,” said Euridyes, “the platform you saw in the forest is but one of many, each a door to these halls. The portals you see are only a few of those used by the WarMarket. There are many more, and I have never heard of anyone who had seen them all. We can talk to the Guardian to get what we need.” He pointed at the gargoyle figure standing at the end of the hall, though this one was much larger than that seen on the forest platform.

As the party walked toward the guardian, Euridyes continued, “It is said that the Warmarket was founded by a trader who was legendary in gnome culture thousands of years ago. I do not remember his name. The business is now completely run by a grand and noble family of gnomes. They built these halls in colossal factories in Mechanus, then teleported them to more locations than we can count. Who knows how many there are? All I know is that these hall are impervious to attack. The gnomes have a contract with the Lords of Mechanus to protect and preserve these places. The gnomes’ side of the bargain is to aid any travelers who enter their halls, no matter their origin or intention. Anyone who disturbs these halls with violence will have to answer to the Guardian, and I assure you he is quite capable of dealing with us!”


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek looked down at his creation and whispered, "its ok, if anything happens to you, ill bring you back like i have before." With that Jerek jumped through the portal, and arrived in time to hear the Warforged explaining about the portals. He looked at them all amazed. Jerek took his creation out from his robes and pulled off the cover to let it see around. It looked equaly amazed as its owner did. After it had its look, Jerek put it back under the cover and slipped a small piece of fungus under the covers, and put the cage on his waist. There was no sun down here, so it was ok to leave it out in the open with only the cover to protect it. He didnt need to put it under his robes again untill they got out of the warmarket.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Let's go see what he's got for sale," said Euridyes, "I can do the talking, if you like."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The party approached, all eyes on the gargoyle figure. The figure then spoke, with a booming voice, “WHAT? We have customers? You’ve got to be kidding me! HA HA!”

“Gnomes.” said Euridyes.

“What, you got a problem pal?” The gargoyle jumped down to look Euridyes in the face, leveling its fists in a threatening manner.

“No problem,” said Euridyes calmly, “We have money!” He held out a handful of coins.

“You don’t say!” said the gargoyle. He jumped back on his pedestal. “Well, what can I do for you? We have lodgings, weapons, equipment, healers, potions, armor, the works. And if we don’t have it, you don’t need it! HA HA!”

“Always the salesman.” said Euridyes. “Well, Guardian, what have you got? I’ve to buy and sell.”

“Tch. Here I wait, for twenty years. And the tin man wants to sell ME something. You better have something GOOD, buddy.”

“Twenty years? You mean to tell me that no one has been here in all that time?” Euridyes put his hand to his chin in thought. “Your portals are all closed, as well. Can you tell what has happened here?”

“How should I know, tin man? Do I look like the manager? I just run the desk! Are you gonna buy something or not!?”

“Hard seller. Well, my friends and I have need of lodgings and would like to see some weapons.” Euridyes tossed ten gold coins at the base of the pedestal.

There was a sudden flash. Everyone in the group felt restored as if they had just woke from a good night’s rest.

(Count your characters as having an extended rest. If there were any rituals you wished to perform, they are done, and your powers and surges are fully restored.)

“Thank you.” said Euridyes. He then looked to the rest of the group, “If you have any needs, tell the Guardian. He’ll accommodate you.”


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"well looks like im not the only one that calls you tin man :grin:"
I say with a crooked smile, stretching from the sudden surge of rest.

"Well my large stone friend, what do you carry in the form of magical usage?"
I lean against the pedestal looking up at the towering figure.
"a bottle that produces gold would be nice, but im not picky, also what say you on the worth of this very fine pearl?"
I flick the pearl of wisdom up to his hand height.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"And after youve had a good look at that, i want you to tell me what this does." Jerek holds out the poison, and pulls out his pet to show it the big stone thing. After it had its look, Jerek put the cover back on, and put the cage back on his waist.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Have you ever heard of the god Bahumat? If so then do you have any weapons formed in his name? I would very much like to see that. But I would also like to see your magical weapons too" Draval said to the thing. He also streched after the flash of light. He felt so much better all the sudden. But he also wondered what kind of magic that was. It could be helpful in the future.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> "well looks like im not the only one that calls you tin man :grin:"
> I say with a crooked smile, stretching from the sudden surge of rest.
> 
> "Well my large stone friend, what do you carry in the form of magical usage?"
> ...


The Guardian holds up the pearl, bites it, taps it with his finger, shrugs and tosses it back to Zera. "300 gold, wiseguy, and forget about the bottle of infinite gold. The last time we were stupid enough to sell one of those, the giths used it to fund a massive seige on the zerais! Don't get me wrong, kid, the money was good, but the consequences were a real pain. Yer better off finding the gold yerself!"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> "And after youve had a good look at that, i want you to tell me what this does." Jerek holds out the poison, and pulls out his pet to show it the big stone thing. After it had its look, Jerek put the cover back on, and put the cage back on his waist.


The Guardian holds up the flask, pops it open, and dashes a drop of the stuff on his tongue. He closes the flask and tosses it to Jerek. "Your classic brew of goblin arrow poison. This is really nasty stuff. Kills the target real slow and painful like. 50 gold."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> "Have you ever heard of the god Bahumat? If so then do you have any weapons formed in his name? I would very much like to see that. But I would also like to see your magical weapons too" Draval said to the thing. He also streched after the flash of light. He felt so much better all the sudden. But he also wondered what kind of magic that was. It could be helpful in the future.


"Have I heard of Bahamut he says! HAHAHA!" "Yeah, you look like a paladin, all high and mighty. I got tons of stuff for paladins."

Lesser sword of Vengeance +2: 1d8 dmg + 2 / +3 vs. evil 300gp
(more to be posted after I get out of my math class!!)

"If you ain't got the money, kid, don't sweat it. I got all the time in the world."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"No thanks big stone thing, ill keep my potion. It could come in handy for killing those things, and for interigation. What do you have for crossobows, anything better then this old thing? I could use one that isnt rotting away."

Jerek pockets the potion, making sure its not next to his pet.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> "No thanks big stone thing, ill keep my potion. It could come in handy for killing those things, and for interigation. What do you have for crossobows, anything better then this old thing? I could use one that isnt rotting away."
> 
> Jerek pockets the potion, making sure its not next to his pet.


Item!

Goblin Arrow Poison (50 gp):

A particularly nasty brew of poison, extracted from the egg sacs of Ettercap dens. It is reduced just enough to inflict terrible cramps in the victim while slowly eating its flesh.

Ongoing 3 hp ; -2 Dex (Fort ends) 20 uses


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Item!

Standard Blank Ritual Book (50 gp) 3 lbs

Stores your rituals. Standard page size. Rituals fill a number of pages equal to the ritual's caster level. Book contains standard 128 pages.

Blank Ritual Book of Greater Storage (85 gp) 5 lbs

As the standard ritual book, but with 192 pages! Store more rituals without the trouble of carrying more books.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Item!

Draconic Sword of Fire Bite (150 gp)

Crafted in dwarven forges for durability and blessed by priests of Bahamut, this one hander has been endowed with the gift of flame.

1H; +1 Attack, 1d8 +2 Fire damage, ongoing 1d4 fire damage for 1d4 rounds.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Item!

Sickle Daggers (75 gp each, 125 gp pair)

Specially crafted for quick and dirty fighting. These blades double as sickles and stabbing weapons. The curves can be used to catch and parry blows.

Off hand; Two Weapon fighting capable; 1d6 slash, 1d4 + 2 pierce, +1 AC parrying bonus.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"That's just for starters, fellas. I got alot more than that up my sleeve, believe ME! HA HA!" The Guardian folded his arms and cocked an eyebrow. "Well, what'll it be?" :grin:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"ill take the book of rituals" Jerek looks though all the pockets in his robe and says "I only have enough for the smaller one. Dosent bother me, a couple extra pages wont do me any extra good for the time being." Jerek tosses 50 coins at the stone creature.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> "ill take the book of rituals" Jerek looks though all the pockets in his robe and says "I only have enough for the smaller one. Dosent bother me, a couple extra pages wont do me any extra good for the time being." Jerek tosses 50 coins at the stone creature.


The Guardian tosses Jerek his ritual book. "There you go, kid. Be sure to fill it up fast, we can always make more of 'em! And when you come back with some more loot, I'll show you our scroll inventory!" :good:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"keep the pearl stoney, ill take those daggers, just give me the change."

300gp pearl replaced for dual sickle daggers, and 175gp.

"they'll do nicely here...."
I sheath the daggers into my belt now for a total of 11 weapons! 

"These are good an all, but do you carry any magic trinkets or anything? Pal of mine down south said some fairy'd up trinkets can be a dream for your "everyday use"... :biggrin:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Small Backpack of Incredible Storage (300 gp)

The space inside of this packpack is three time the size of the outside, and is converts the weight of the items stored within to one third, allowing the user to carry three times the capacity of items without incurring a movement penalty.



*Shutterbug* (760 gp)

Animated Construct, Level 2 (+ 100 gp per additional level), 10 HP, AC 10 (+ 2 Dex)

Str 3 Dex 15 (+2) Con 3 Int 10 Wis 10 Cha 3

A shutterbug resembles a foot long dragonfly composed of brass and steel parts, with an optical recording device that burns images of whatever the user commands on special rolls of alchemically treated parchment. Shutterbug images can be studied to learn lore on artifacts, locations, plants, and creatures.

When the user takes a *Lore Check*,

+1 Lore Bonus on Artifacts, +2 Lore Bonus on Locations, +3 Lore Bonus on Plants and creatures. (increase each lore bonus +1 for every two additional levels after 2.)

*Smart Pulley* (800 gp)

Animated Construct, Level 1, 10 HP, AC 0

Str 28 (+9) Dex 12 (+1) Con 9 Int 3 Wis 3 Cha 3

A complex mechanical device built within a box that is about the size of a medium humanoid fist that has two aligned holes: one going in, the other going out. An air elemental infused with its inner workings enables the user to consciously pull, hold and release rope that is fed through the holes. Although the item is rather expensive, its benefits are said to far outweigh the cost. The pulley has a 1000 lb. load capacity, and can pull up to half that capacity at a speed of up to 100 feet in six seconds, which is halved at full load capacity.

The power of these pulleys can be stacked by combining multiple pulleys together in one mechanism.

The number of applications for these pulleys is virtually limitless. Wealthy lords will buy several pulleys and combine them to power elevators and water pumps in their homes. Ship captains employ these constructs in their cargo holds and anchor ports.
The artificiers who first crafted these items had been known to combine them with other implements and weapons, and warforged would even graft them into their own bodies.

*Tricky String*, 20 ft (5 gp)

This light weight flexible string has a normal length of 2 feet but can stretch to 20ft. Rogues and tricksters find it especially useful in rues and gags. A small steel hook can be attached to fish for tiny objects, and many a commoner has been tricked into an alleyway by attaching a gold coin to the end.

*Marbles of Invisibility*, bag of ten (5 gp)

Yet another gag in the trickster’s employ, these solid orbs of glass have been infused with and invisibility spell. A very handy tool for tripping pursuers on smooth surfaces. Combined with caltrops, these marbles can make for a very nasty fall.

*Glow Globe Sphere*, 2 inch diameter, 30 foot light radius (25 gp each)

A hollow glass sphere filled with the phosphorescent goo of 100 lightning bugs and infused with a permanency spell. It radiates a pale green light that will illuminate an area with a radius of 30 feet. The globe can only be extinguished if it is broken or covered. *User takes a -5 penalty against stealth while this item is in use or uncovered.*

*Glow Globe Lamp*, 50 foot light radius (100 gp each)

Same as the glow globe sphere but at a one foot diameter with a 50 foot light radius. These lamps are more commonly used as lighting fixtures or street lamps. A common tool used in mining operations, since the lamp will not ignite flammable gases. Creatures of large size have been known to use these for personal lamps. *User takes a -5 penalty against stealth while this item is in use or uncovered.*


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"well those ARE some ammusing little knick knacks you have stony, ill take 2 of each "

I purchase 2 strings, and 2 bags of marbles, (by the way, I have a back pack on) and I stuff one of each in convenient pouches, and the extras in my bag.

"ill have to come back for the bag...." 
I say with a smidgen of hidden disappointment


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"ill stick with the book for now unless you have rituals for sale that are under the price of 23 gold and 1 silver?"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mantra of Insight (25 gp)

Grants the user an aura 2 of insight for two rounds, +1 Insight bonus to characters in the aura

(Gotta go to school now then work, will finish this up later.) :good:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(Sorry, I'm having a connection blackout at home, plus a few errands to handle. On top of that, I'm working another straight weekend. I can try to get more stuff up in the morning. I have better notes on the Mantra of Insight, and more items for paladins. If you guys are ready to get going, just say the word.)

(Also, some items were set at a high price. There's reasons for that, but you'll just have to find that out later!)

(Hopefully I haven't lost my players already!)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(im not leaving, this is fun)

Jerek takes his eyes off the big stone struckture, and says "Hey has anyone got two gold i can borrow, he wants twenty-five gold, and i only have twenty-three gold and one silver?" Jerek looks back at the stone creature "Unless you want to lower the price just a little?"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval didn't need anything so though-out the time everybody was talking to the stone thing. Draval was wondering around the hall looking closly at the portals. It was all very insteresting. To bad he couldn't do anything with them. The Stone thing would probobly make you pay to traval though them. After having a good look at the portals around him he went up to the monster and said "Do you have anything I might want?"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> (im not leaving, this is fun)
> 
> Jerek takes his eyes off the big stone struckture, and says "Hey has anyone got two gold i can borrow, he wants twenty-five gold, and i only have twenty-three gold and one silver?" Jerek looks back at the stone creature "Unless you want to lower the price just a little?"


(1 sp = 10 gp, you can use the sp and get 8 gp in change to buy the Mantra.)

Mantra of Insight (25 gp)
Level: 1	Component Cost: None
Category: Divination	Market Price: 25 gp
Time: 5 rounds Key Skill: Religion
Duration: 2 rounds	


You sit with two members of your party in a state of calm and deep spiritual thought, reflecting on your experiences of the day and reaching a mindset in which you may gain a new measure of understanding.

Aura 2, +1 insight bonus to yourself and the two characters in your aura for two rounds.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Android089 said:


> Draval didn't need anything so though-out the time everybody was talking to the stone thing. Draval was wondering around the hall looking closly at the portals. It was all very insteresting. To bad he couldn't do anything with them. The Stone thing would probobly make you pay to traval though them. After having a good look at the portals around him he went up to the monster and said "Do you have anything I might want?"


The Guardian looks at the paladin, "Oh, I got a few things. What did you have in mind? A cape, maybe?"



Displayed from left to right:


Cape of Darkness (125 gp): Shrouds user in shadows, granting a +2 bonus to Stealth in dark places.

Cape of Forest (125 gp): Blends in with foliage, granting +2 Stealth bonus in forested areas.

Cape of Fortune (125 gp): Grants a +1 Luck bonus to all dice rolls, but attracts attention from anything in line of sight. -10 penalty on stealth checks.

Cape of Valor (125 gp): +1 Bonus to Strength, Constitution, and Charisma. Doubles monster encounter rate.

Cape of Wisdom (125 gp): +2 Bonus to Wisdom and Insight.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Or a few weapons, maybe?"



Dagger (1 gp), Short Sword (10 gp), Broadsword (15 gp), Spear (5 gp), Mace (5 gp), Handaxe (5 gp), Flail (10 gp), Warhammer (15 gp), Crossbow (25 gp), 20 Steel Tip Bolts +1 dmg (10 gp)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"And," added the Guardian, "you can have yer weapon enchanted for 100 gold. Not a bad deal, if you can't enchant them yerself!"

Choosing this option adds +1 to your attack and damage rolls when you use the enchanted weapon. The enchantment can be stacked by doubling cost.

+2 = 200 gp, +3 = 400 gp, +4 = 800 gp, and so on.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"I've not the money for that." Draval said as he looked at the prices "Do you have anything cheaper?"

((OOC: (1 sp = 10 gp) I though 1 gp=1sp))


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((im a bit confused too, it says in the character builder that 1 gold peice is 10 silver peices. But im ok with it eather way.))

Jerek inspects the steel tiped bolts closely, before saying "Ill take the bolts, they could come in handy in the near future."

(if the silver peice is worth 10 gold, then i give him that, otherwise i just pay for it with the gold.)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(oops, you're right! Just for that mistake, I'll add 10 gp each player's inventory.)

"Cheaper? HAHAHA!" said the Guardian, "listen my shiny little friend, these ain't no toys. If you ain't got the funds, come back when you do. Unless its toys you want?"

Wooden Sword of Durability (1 gp): 0 dmg + 0 mod

This training sword has been enchanted to endure even the hardest blows! Hack at your partner with reckless abandon without the hassle of breaking your blade!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"I'll be coming back later for some of those smart pulleys," said Euridyes, "at which time, I have no doubt you will have enough to buy weapons even better that what we have seen."

"Now that would be a hoot." the Guardian chuckled.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"By the way, most hallowed Guardian," said Euridyes in a placating tone, "where may I find an artificier's workshop? I have need of facilities for these items." He held out the shields and spear heads collected earlier.

"Sorry, tin man. All portals are closed." said the Guardian.

"There wouldn't happen to be any reason why, would there?"

"They've all been sealed. I can't say why, but there's no way to get them open, that is, unless you have the keys."

"And may I ask where I may find these keys?"

"You most certainly may not!" the Guardian replied. "I don't know where they've gone, and I don't know why. But if you were to bring me the keys, there would be nothing to stop you from opening the portals. I am bound to allow entry for all who possess the keys."

"Interesting." said Euridyes, "Guardian, I thank you for your services." He tossed his ten silver pieces on the floor. "Until we meet again." He then turned to the companions, "If you gentlemen are ready, we can continue on our journey." He headed toward the exit.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"ready as ill ever be."

I sheath the weapon Ive been playing with, and start for the exit with the others


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Well, paladin, necromancer?" said Euridyes, "Shall we take our leave? Don't worry about the high priced items, they'll be here when you get back. Who knows? There may be better treasure on the road ahead."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((sorry for the long response time, ive been busy lately.))

Jerek slaps the steel tipped bolts onto his back, and says "yes, i think that we should get a move on, i want to test out these new bolts."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Im ready to leave too." Draval said after Jerek finished talking. "Im sure we can find better loot out there then what stone thing here is selling"


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"how the hell do we even get out of this place?"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(no pressure, Mitchy. It gives me more time to work on the material! Female character models should be ready soon, vavavoom! 

"Just follow me. But in case you should return without me, just retrace your steps from where you came in. These halls know where all the arrivals come from and where the outsetters are going. You could say these places have minds of their own."

Euridyes patiently strolled in a deliberate path, back from where the party had entered. Then he was gone.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((OOC, i lost my USP drive, it had all my D+D stuff on it, so eather i have to find it, or remake my character on a new one. So i wont have a way of knowing what my characteristics are for a bit.))

Jerek followed the Artificer, he didnt want to be the last one out, incase he steped in the wrong direction.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(It's been over a day, but fear not. I did complete some new developments, but the female character models will have to wait a little longer. It's amazing how much work it takes to create a decent looking model of a women's body, especially with straight lines!! However, the experience has taught me a much better way to create models, which should allow me to recreate the current models for all the characters and monsters. Jerek's pet serpent is nearly complete, and I'm liking the results. The connection at my house is suffering from inclimate weather as well. Anyway, I should have more stuff up soon. Thanks for your patience!)

(Also, I've been looking through some old 3.5 books, like Exalted Deeds, Vile Darkness, and Tome & Blood, and I am creating templates for the 4.0 character classes, which includes: True Necromancer, Pale Master, Exalted of Bahamut, and more to come! I've filled about 1/3 of a 250 page notebook so far.)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((true necromancer sounds awesome, and is there also spells that anyone can have as long as there trained in that lore? i heard that not just wizards,warlocks, etc could cast spells in 3.5. Is that true?))


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> ((true necromancer sounds awesome, and is there also spells that anyone can have as long as there trained in that lore? i heard that not just wizards,warlocks, etc could cast spells in 3.5. Is that true?))


(True, but with the addition of rituals, 4.0 allows any class to use spells, to a certain degree and with the right scrolls. However, only wizards and warlocks in 4.0 may use "spells", now considered powers specific to those classes -- which is why I decided to make templates for Necromancer and other roles to add to any class. I would prefer to develop this system as a tree, allowing players to create unique combinations through developing their characters as they gain experience levels.

You might say I'm using this group as guinea pigs for the experiment.)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(( so Exalted of bahumat is a class? or an extra skill thing that you can get? ))

Draval followed the gruop though the vortex. They ended up right where they went in and it was almost the same time. Draval wanted to get moving though so he started off in the direction he thought was leading to the town.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes was waiting for the rest of the party to step out on the other side. "Good, now we're out of earshot from that guardian. I know none of you have been to a Warmarket before, but I noticed a few inconsistencies in there. If you'll follow me, I'll tell you." Pacing along the north road, Euridyes continued, "Guardians are not usually so reluctant to answer questions, and the portals are never closed, never. Events are afoot here that are far beyond our scope of understanding. It would be best for us to stick together and remain cautious for now." With that, he picked up his steps. "If memory serves, ahead we will find the plains. We should be able to see the city when we reach the edge of the forest."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(I have a few class templates in the works. These are based on the 3.5 prestige classes with some adjustments to fit the 4.0 rules. You may add these to your character on your next level-up, and take all the bonuses and abilities listed on them that match your level. For example, if you take on a class template at level 2, then all abilities and bonuses that apply from that template for characters up to level 2 may be applied. PM me any questions you may have, and I'll fill you in on the details. I can also send you a rough draft to give you an idea of what the template will be like. I welcome you to create your own or make changes to the ones I provide. We can handle this through PM's to keep the board clean. If the project gets big enough on its own, we can start a new thread for it. Later!) :victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

:ireful2::victory:


dradcliffe09 said:


> (True, but with the addition of rituals, 4.0 allows any class to use spells, to a certain degree and with the right scrolls. However, only wizards and warlocks in 4.0 may use "spells", now considered powers specific to those classes -- which is why I decided to make templates for Necromancer and other roles to add to any class. I would prefer to develop this system as a tree, allowing players to create unique combinations through developing their characters as they gain experience levels.
> 
> You might say I'm using this group as guinea pigs for the experiment.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
j


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> j


(Hmm. Not sure what to make of that. If you want to join in, send me a PM and create a character on character builder. Otherwise, please refrain from posting random messages here. Thanks! :wink


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just walk along side the compainions until we walk upon something interesting 
silently playing with my new "toys".


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((still havent found my USP. drive, so i might have to make a completly new character))

Jerek follows the artificer, knowing that he knew what he was doing, unlike Jerek who was just going with the flow.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(I'll see what I can dig up you from my files when I get home. You can look back through the thread posts to see what your scores were.)

"The plains should not be far from here." said Euridyes, "In fact, I expect we should be finding a change of scenery right after this clearing."

(pics to be posted soon)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval continued walking with the group. The Artificer had seemed to walk these trails before. He knew every turn. This made Draval curios. "Artificer" Draval called "You seem to know your way around. Have you been in this forest before?"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Yes. Long ago, when we marched through this region, we took the same path you see here. It was constantly busy with traffic. Merchants and dignitaries came to the city often for the grand festivals and the wonder in architecture and magic. At least, that's what I was told then. We never entered the city gates. Warforged were not meant to have leave or need of free time during the wars. We were simply meant to fight." Then the group came out around the corner to find they were at the edge of the forest. "Here we are. The great plains of Baratur. Though, it seems much diminished since my last visit."

There was a vast expanse of rocky hills and large stones. The sickly shade of the grass and the dead trees made the land seem as if it were suffering a terrible cancer. In the distance, the group could faintly make out the walls of a towering city. There were no other travellers in sight.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(insert animation of guy smashing his face on keyboard here. Connection problems again! I swear I will have pics up soon, we'll just do without for the time being.)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(Is K that there are no pics)

Draval started in wonder at the city. It looked like it shoyuld be busy with business. But nothing. There was nothing out side the walls, and Draval doupted that their would be trader stands inside the walls. Draval looked though his back pack, trying to find money on the walk over. Just in case they did find a trader...


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"well that is one..... interesting plain." I say with a smirk
"looks like the rolling hills of golden wheat got puked on..."


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Looks like we've got bigger problems." Said Euridyes, as three goblin warriors came leaping over the far hill on giant wolves. "The way I see it," said Euridyes, "is we have two choices: stand and fight, or run and find a better point of defence. Let's decide quickly before they get too close."

The road north leads up to the city gate, which is closed and over 800 feet away.

To the west is a high cliff with a narrow gap the group may be able to climb. It is 400 feet away.

To the east is a large area of rocky and difficult terrain, with two watchtowers far in the distance. The towers are over 1000 feet away.

If the group returns to the WarMarket, the goblins could definitely trap them in the pedestal.

The goblin warriors on wolves are approaching from the northeast, at 500 feet and closing. At a speed of 50 feet per round, they will not be able to charge the group for another 9 rounds. What will the group do?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Back to the city" Draval said "There will be guards there. And if we get cought before we can get to the walls I will stand and fight them. You will have to run and bring guards though for the odds will be against me"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek took a look at the wolves and yelled "run for the mountains, i dought those are any good at climbing steep slopes. The slopes are closer then the city, and there moneverability will mean nothing as they try to climb the slopes i can shoot them with bolts."

((hopefully i will download those files onto a new USP drive today, i just gotta get one...))


EDIT: i got the files on a new USP drive, but i havent filled up the powers and everything, i need the D+D book for that, so ill do that when i get home.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"The cliffs seems the best option." said Euridyes, "Given the lack of friendly company of late, I would assume there is no one here to help us but ourselves."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(Im just guessing that I can pick up rocks for my sling. Should have checked before but...)

"Alright then head for the hills." Draval said as he stooped over and picked up a rock. He also drew out his sling. He started running for the hills making sure to pick up ammo as he ran.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((didnt have time yesterday to get all my stuff on character builder, but today i deffinenty will))

Jerek started towards the cliff, moving as fast as he could. He reachs onto his back and pulls out his crossbow (loaded with steel bolts).


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(yes, use or grab whatever you can find. You may just need it!)

"Then we make for the gap. RUN!!" with that, Euridyes set off with Draval and Jerek, hoping Zera would follow or atleast had sense enough to make a good plan. Time would tell.

Our land speed is 30ft per round, unless anyone can move faster. The wolf riders can run at 40 ft per round. With 400ft to go, and the wolf riders at 500 ft away, we just might reach the gap provided there is no more trouble along the way.

For the present round of game time, we are 370 ft from the gap in the cliffs, the wolf riders are 860 ft from the gap and 490 ft from our group.

"I've got to get some better running shoes." said Euridyes as they dashed for the cliffs at full speed.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval ran as fast as he could. He came by 10 solid rocks that could be used as sling rounds. He looked back at the riders they were getting closer. He decided that 10 rounds would have to be enough. It would just be running from now on.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The group breaks into a run, moving 60 ft this round. The cliffs are 310 ft away. The wolf riders are 410 ft away from the group.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"i didnt know Artificers had a sense of humar" says Jerek though his panting. His leather armour and robes weighing him down.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

((sorry for not posting but I have been really busy with school...))

Silent until now, I break at a run with the companions, readying myself for battle, I twirl throwing stars through my fingers easily. 

"We may not make it at our current pace!"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

"I would calculate our current chances to be fair," said Euridyes, "provided nothing gets in our way!"

The group is now 250 feet from the gap in the cliffs. The wolf riders are 330 feet from the group.

One of the riders signals call with a warhorn.

"Scouts." said Euridyes, "It seems our luck may change soon."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"damn it, why did i have to get involved in this?" Jerek pulls out the cage with his creature inside it (providing you have a profile for it, if not i wont pull it out) ready to release his creation when he needed too.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The group is now 190 ft from the gap. The wolf riders are 310 ft from the group.

"Too late now for second guesses," said Euridyes, sprinting at a full run, "we're committed to the fight. We will have to kill those scouts quickly. If their friends arrive before then, things could get much more complicated!"


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"sounds like a plan"

((I attack one of the scouts with a throwing star, but If we could gert a tactical map up on this, that would be cool (If you have time drad)))


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(the goblins are still out of range, unless Zera can toss shuriken over 200 ft (watch out!) I won’t count you as losing any items, since it’s my fault no could see what’s happening. I finally got a pic up, but it took forever. Hopefully I can get the new computer I want soon and fix this internet problem. Thanks for being so patient!)

The group is now 130 ft from the gap. The wolf riders are 290 ft from the group.

“Don’t let up,” said Euridyes, “we’re almost there!”


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

"I need to be able to throw these things farther" I say panting from the sprint. I hold the shurikan between my fingers, just in case


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval stopped to look behind him quickly. He saw the wolf riders closing in. He then turned and ran towards the cliffs again. His armour slowing him down quite abit.
"Go faster!" he said to the gruop


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The group is now 70 ft from the gap. The wolf riders are 260 ft from the group.

“I’ll block the gap when we get there!” said Euridyes, “Anyone with ranged weapons should climb up for a full advantage!”. Segments began folding out of his shield, with spikes that could be used to dig into the ground.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Ill stand with you Artificer" Draval said
He also readied his weapon. He took out his sling and started swinging it.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerek unwraps his pets cage and puts the wrappings inside his robes. He then readies to unleash it.
"Hopefully those wolves dont like snakes"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

The group is now 10 ft from the gap.

The wolf riders are 240 ft from the group.

(pics will be posted after 7 am on tues)

"Good. A little time to prepare." said Euridyes. "Jerek, I will infuse your crossbow." He started his incantation. "Arcanum animus CALIBAH!!" 

Jerek's crossbow is now infused with +1 Attack and Damage for the remainder of the encounter.

Euridyes walked to the base of the gap and planted his unfolded shield into the ground. "Here we will make our stand." He looked to Jerek and Zera, "If you two could cover us from the top of that cliff, then we would surely have a supreme advantage. There may only be three of them, but I suspect more are coming. I would also like to know our exit is covered. Draval, you may stand with me if you wish. Either way, the fighting will be hard. Let's make it a fight they won't soon forget!!" With that, Euridyes depressed a switch in his mace, which extended into a long spear.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

((how high is the cliff??))

"No problemo" I make the decent of the cliff ((unless a check is needed)) look easy as I grab onto footholds and gracefully shadow teleport to the top.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerek and Zera can take a DC 15 Climb check to get to the top in two rounds, or run through the gap and reach the top in four rounds.

The wolf riders are now 160 ft from the group.

"We have about fifteen seconds before they get here, so whatever you do, do it fast!" said Euridyes.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Before making the climb to the top of the cliff, Jerek opens his pets cage and lets it out.
"If the little guy trys to attack you, just...um...just hope he dosent attack you."
With that Jerek started the climb to the top of the cliff.

roll: 16+1=17


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Euridyes looked at the serpent and shrugged. "We need all the help we can get."


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

((would that be athletic, or acrobatic check or either or? or if its just climbing maybe 1/2 speed, or a seperate type of check, if so strength or dexterity? sorry just wondering the details...))

as said before I climb up to the top roll of:..... 17 + ??
total of 17 (probably 20 or so with the modifier I get)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"If we were under different surcomstances I would kill that thing now. But we do need the help. I will leave it but if it makes any move agianst me I will kill it." Draval said to Jerek.

(Should we be doing initive rolling?)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"If you so much as touch my pet, you will be the one who replases him."

Jerek is half way up the cliff, and looks down to talk to the dragon born. He would not let his best friend be killed by some random fiend of nature. Then the thought came to him, he created fiends, and this man was one. Why would he be hunting things that are mutated like he is, 'half-man, half-dragon' that shouldnt happen, but it did.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(I ruled that initiative rolls are null in this situation. The group will attack first, then the goblins. Judging by the slope of the cliff, I deemed a climb check of 15 would suffice to get you to the top. In 3.5 strength would have been the bonus for this, but I'll allow you to substitute athletics or acrobat for your die roll.)

Battle order:

Draval, Euridyes, Zera, Jerek, Jerek's Vampire Death Rattler (name?)

Then

WR 1 (Wolf Rider 1), WR 2, WR 3.

The wolf riders are now 80 ft from the group.

Euridyes gives Draval a Resistive Formula, granting a +1 AC Bonus for the rest of the encounter. “You’ll need this.” said Euridyes, “Now get ready!” He braced the weight of his body against his unfolded shield, planting the butt of his spear into the ground, poised to impale the first wolf upon impact.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((the snakes name is W'osaran))

(so i dont have to make anouther climb check?)
if i do then i rolled a: 2+1=3
so if i have to make two rolls, i fail the secound one.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(Is 1 sqaure 1 metre? or 1 foot?)

Draval had kept his sling swinging for a while and it was building momentom.
"As soon as they get within 20 (squares) Ill hit them." Draval said


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(one square = 5 feet unless that is changed by the DM, which I'll try and avoid by all means. I only wanted one climb check, so you're good if you passed the first. If you fail, just take the steps. I'll try and get the pics up in the morning. The wolf riders are about to be in range.)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(i passed, so im on the top of the cliff)

Jerek took aim with his Crossbow, taking aim, but not firing yet, he wanted these things to get hit by everything at once.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(I'll have to look at the map in the morning before I post any more. Sorry for the lag. Work and school have had to take priority lately. I also plan to look at fixing my connection problem at home. I'm sure it's a hardware thing. Hopefully I'll get the funds to get better equipment soon. I just want to thank all you guys for your patience.)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

With a savage roar, the wolves charge into the gap, which is too narrow to allow more than two of them. The wolves bare their teeth, ready to maul Euridyes and Draval. The goblins level their spears, anticipating the kill.

The wolf riders are now in range.

It is Draval's turn.

Euridyes attacks Wolf Rider 1 with his spear!

Atk roll: d20 = 19 + 4 atk bonus = 23 Hit!

Dmg roll: d8 = 7 + dmg mod = 9 HP

Wolf 1's HP now = 29.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(Oh i was going to hit them with my sling...)

Draval had his flail out now. But before he even swong it, he summoned the power of Bahumat. 

Cast: On pain of Death. (On wolf rider 2)
Roll to hit: 17+1=18
Damage: 8+2+5=15 damage total
Now for the rest of the encounter it will take 1d8 damage after attacking anybody.

Cast: Divine Challange (Wolf rider 2)

Draval smited the wolf rider with his powers. A black mist appered infont of the rider. The mist got sucked into the rider. The Wolf and the Rider both galloped around as a pain they had never felt before wraked their bodies. After the breif moment though they were back on track.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolf 2's HP = 23. Gob 2 and Wolf 2 are under effects of On Pain of Death and Divine Challenge.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

It is now Jerek and Zera's turn. (sorry for being away, we're under a massive winter storm in the eastern U.S.! And my neice and nephew are having an insane snowball fight!)


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, considering the lack of activity of late, I'll have to put this game on hold until I get a PM from one of you guys. Let me know when you're ready to pick it up again! Thanks for playing! :victory:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

((sorry, but I was finishing up school before the chinese new years ))

Finnaly able to whip out the throwing stars, I aim at the closest wolf and throw them lightning fast.

Roll to hit:...... 16 + DEX mod + weapon proficiancy +combat advantage (for attacking an enemy before its acted) = 24

With a thud it hits the wolf...

Roll for damage, d6: roll of...... 3 +dex mod= 7, plus sneak attack damage, extra d8 roll of.... 4 TOTAL DMG of: 11

...directly in the calf, causing grievious wounds to its leg muscles.

((where are the wolves exactly?? if they are within 3 squares then ill do something else, otherwise just end my turn))


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

WR 2 is 30 ft below Zera and 5 ft away from Zera. (I'll resolve the rest when I get home from work)

It is now Jerek's turn.

(I into some heavy schoolwork myself. Stay in them books!)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

((sorry but i wont be able to continue with the game. Just a bit busy, and the USP drive i have the files on isnt always availible. Sorry bought that.))


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

why dont we pause the game then for a while, pm me when it starts again please =D


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm back! Does this mean the game can continue? Sorry, I'm afraid not. I doubt that would trouble you too much by now, as I'm sure you have moved on to much more interesting pursuits. Let's just say I have other priorities lined up for a good while. It's too bad this game had to end (it was really getting good there), but here's to looking at more exciting games down the road.

Cheers! And thanks to you all for being so patient and providing me with a great group of players.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

hey man, didnt see this till today.
I dunno whats happening with android and mitchy, i havnt heard from them in a long time, so I dunno whats happening.
thanks for the great dm'ing, and those pictures were above the line of duty so thanks

Hopefully d&d insider will be out some day, and we can play some exciting missions together again one day (maybe ill even dm 

anyways hope to talk to you soon

oblivion


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks, Oblivion. I haven't heard from android or mitchy, either. I'd like to check out some D&D online. I'm still pretty busy at the moment, with college, work and personal projects. 

I was working on some game stuff for Jezlad, but broke away -- partly to do other work, partly due to differences in ideas for his project. It's called Rogue Planet (for now, anyway) you should check it out. I think they're off to a really good start, and they're taking input on an open forum right now. Maybe you could add some ideas there.

I'll be looking around for you on heresy. Hasta la vista!


----------

